# First Annual E & SW Luncheon



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Well today was the 1st annual luncheon get together. Those in attendence Denick and Jmic. It's true I brokedown and drove up to Canaan to meet Denick. Had a great time, drove around to a couple of his jobsite's then went and had lunch. BTW in no way did I try to persuade him to cast his vote to me.:w00t: Had a great time and hoping we could do this on a larger scale.:thumbup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I think all the guys that are getting together for the Deck show in Vegas will outnumber your convention.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

WTF.....how come nobody else was invited. Maybe this was a private sausage party instead :w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I never thought I'd have to say it but, "Joe is a nice guy". I had a good time. He paid for lunch!

So guy's stop saying bad things about him when he's not around!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dougchips said:


> I think all the guys that are getting together for the Deck show in Vegas will outnumber your convention.


Deck Show, Plllease.:laughing:


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Ahem... Doug, 

Deck show? Is this an exclusive meeting or are we allowed to stop by. 
(Let me know when & where if it's open)

~Matt


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

dougchips said:


> I think all the guys that are getting together for the Deck show in Vegas will outnumber your convention.


Well they did it! they got four companies together. Read their post up in Carpentry. Technically we did get three companies together at Conex in Connecticut. Actually CTkiteboarding might have been there at the same time. He didn't know it, neither did we. We didn't know him! He probably didn't know us. Maybe we can still make it count.

Well how do we get 5 or more company's together?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> Well they did it! they got four companies together. Read their post up in Carpentry. Technically we did get three companies together at Conex in Connecticut. Actually CTkiteboarding might have been there at the same time. He didn't know it, neither did we. We didn't know him! He probably didn't know us. Maybe we can still make it count.
> 
> Well how do we get 5 or more company's together?


Nick, Sounds like we have more than that now within a 60 mile radius of us. You buy the beer and dinner and who knows we might even get Rino and Tom to make the trip.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

You guys in CT get along as well as the Italian masonry contractors did in CT. - When I went to the meetings they alternated between in Bridgeport area and Hartford. At the "executive" session it was top secret and no suppliers or associate menbers were allowed for the "planning".


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

When I saw this thread again I figured it was because you guys were plotting for a higher attendance function. The sad thing is that the jlc board is getting a bunch of people together at the show in Providence and they are much smaller than this board....I think Nathan should sponsor a meal at these events or maybe some tee-shirts? 

BTW, let us know your numbers next year so we can beat them again!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dougchips said:


> When I saw this thread again I figured it was because you guys were plotting for a higher attendance function. The sad thing is that the jlc board is getting a bunch of people together at the show in Providence and they are much smaller than this board....I think Nathan should sponsor a meal at these events or maybe some tee-shirts?
> 
> BTW, let us know your numbers next year so we can beat them again!


Sounds like a challange to me.:thumbup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

jmic said:


> Sounds like a challange to me.:thumbup:


Bring it on! Painters do not count since we have to many of them, I mean they out number us.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

hey nick ,i would of met up w u guys at the show, but i never made it to the show , no show no go


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

ctkiteboarding said:


> hey nick ,i would of met up w u guys at the show, but i never made it to the show , no show no go


Ct, 
Thats ok don't feel bad, Nick doesn't remember being there either.:laughing: :jester:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've been on jobsites several times with at least 3 others users of this site, simultaneously. We just didn't log on right away to brag about it. :jester:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

jmic said:


> Nick, Sounds like we have more than that now within a 60 mile radius of us. You buy the beer and dinner and who knows we might even get Rino and Tom to make the trip.




w00t :thumbup:


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I've been in homeless shelters several times with at least 3 others users of this site, simultaneously and at or around the same time. We just didn't log on right away to brag about it (they did not have an internet connection). :jester:


I've never been in a homeless shelter, and I probably would not brag about it either. :jester: :jester:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dougchips said:


> I've never been in a homeless shelter, and I probably would not brag about it either. :jester: :jester:


I appreciate your sense of humor, Doug. If you and I were on the same job, we'd never get anything done! :thumbsup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

If you guys think hanging around with us and being so chummy will get you an invite to our next get together (well it would get our numbers up, nahh) don't count on it


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I appreciate your sense of humor, Doug. If you and I were on the same job, we'd never get anything done! :thumbsup:


Correct, we would be too busy reversing the control lines on the ESW's guys bobcats (see bobcat thread).

Denick, we just want an invite so we can play with the big land movers. The average man drools like a kid when he watches the kids movies on big dump trucks and all of the other toys you guys have.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dougchips said:


> Denick, we just want an invite so we can play with the big land movers. The average man drools like a kid when he watches the kids movies on big dump trucks and all of the other toys you guys have.


I just want to play with one of the big electric shovels they have in a couple of the open coal mines around here just one time. Those things are monsters.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I just want to play with one of the big electric shovels they have in a couple of the open coal mines around here just one time. Those things are monsters.



When they were building our new stadium a few years ago they had tons off big toys sitting around. One day when I was driving by I told whoever was with me that I would pay $$$ to play with the toys, they had the same feeling. I began asking people at random and and most men replied that they would pay $$$ to play with the toys. My ideas of getting rich with this idea have not gone anywhere. The ESW guys generally do not use the toys on the weekends, most guys with $$$ have the weekends off, the dirt needs to get moved, the holes need to be dug.......so my idea:

Charge $200 for 1/2 hour on a big toy. The toy could be wired with a remote kill switch in case someone endangers life or property. If anyone takes the idea and gets rich, send me a coupon for 1 free hour!


They are toys, don't even try to debate it!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I think they are trying to run their numbers up as to who attended their get together. We may need to bring in a few ringers.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Those deck builders have run their number attending up to 6 it looks like. Anyone want to see if we could get 7 together. I'll buy! 
(as long as we talk business for a short time)

Really Joe!


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

every day i have lunch w/ all the connecticut pool contractors on this board, we are very close. but im always stuck w/ the bill


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

denick said:


> Those deck builders have run their number attending up to 6 it looks like. Anyone want to see if we could get 7 together. I'll buy!
> (as long as we talk business for a short time)
> 
> Really Joe!



You know if you go to 7 we will have to go to 9. Best bet is to try for at least 10, we might not be able to top that.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Just moving this up to renew the rivalry with the deck guy's and to let you all see how vitally important for the honor of E&SW it is people attend.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Well Nick, we did manage to double the number form last year. From 2 to 4. At that rate of doubling anually you'll have quite a bunch in no time, but you and Jmic may be retired by then:laughing:


----------

